# 97 Jetta car alarm - please help - can't start



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 97 Jetta and for some reason, everytime I try and start the car, the alarm sounds. I have unhooked the negative battery cable in hopes of resetting the alarm, which does not fix it.

I have shut all doors and tried starting it, but no luck.....alarm sounds and I have to stick the key in the trunk to turn it off.

I don't understand why it's going off. I can open the doors fine and get in to the trunk, but as soon as i try and start it.....the alarm goes off.

I have pulled fuses hoping they would control the alarm, but still no luck.

What is causing this?


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Door contact switch bad ?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

If it is a factory alarm, read the owner's manual.

If that does not work, you would need the factory service manual set of books which would include an electrical diagrams manual. And understand how to read electrical diagrams.

Or take it to a dealer.

If 3rd party alarm, then read instructions for that. Or contact that manufacturer.


----------



## Cas95 (Feb 14, 2012)

Usually a vw will do this when the battery is dead or weak, charge it or replace it and you should be good to go. Good luck


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Cas95 said:


> Usually a vw will do this when the battery is dead or weak, charge it or replace it and you should be good to go. Good luck


I have an aftermarket alarm on a vehicle I have thats in storage during the winter. Does the same thing if I leave the batt in and don't charge it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

crankbait09 said:


> I have a 97 Jetta and for some reason, everytime I try and start the car, the alarm sounds. I have unhooked the negative battery cable in hopes of resetting the alarm, which does not fix it.
> 
> I have shut all doors and tried starting it, but no luck.....alarm sounds and I have to stick the key in the trunk to turn it off.
> 
> ...


I had a '97 Golf, and had the same problem with a slightly different cause. This is a very problematic flaw in that vintage VWs. 

It will do you no good to read the owner's manual. It won't do you much more to take it to a dealer.

In order to reset the alarm, you need to disconnect the negative battery cable, and leave it disconnected for several minutes. This, however, does not solve your problem.


The "brain box" for that security system is inside the dashboard, directly in front of the headlight switch. It has been enough years ago that I've forgotten exactly what to do, but there is a way that you can bypass the thing. I'd suggest you go on VWVortex, or some other VW forums, for more detailed instructions. They'll know what to tell you.

Good luck!


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

It was odd, I disconnected the alarm module from under the dash and let it rest for a few minutes. I plugged it back in and all was done. Car started right up. Maybe just needed reset???? Not sure, but it runs good.


----------

